# Belgrade, Maine - Boss Stainless V Plow for sale, like new



## mbe3945 (Dec 19, 2017)

Purchased this flagship 8.2 Stainless V Plow and only used it a couple times.

This is the latest version with improved headlights.

Paid $7000 with optional equipment like the Boss snowshield. $5300 or best offer

Push plate fits my 2016 Ram 2500, if you have a Ram then you're in luck, if you have another brand you'll need to purchase the push plate

This unit has been stored in a climate controlled environment. (No Rust)

Willing to meet for sale within reasonable distance. Cash only,

Save thousands by purchasing this unit!
Michael 207-624-1729
[email protected]


----------

